# Sonax Polymer Net Shield? A bargain hybrid coating in a can!



## -Raven-

http://www.detailersdomain.com/SONAX-Polymer-Net-Shield-_p_814.html

Very interesting! I found this while looking at one of Phil's (Detailers Domain) details, it looks very promising! Cheap too! :thumb:

Hopefully this will be released in UK too!


----------



## cheekymonkey

not a fan of aerosol products of this sort, find them lacking compared to a pure liquid and are a false economy


----------



## Porta

I have it and but I have just played a little bit with it. 

Sonax are using aerosol on these kind of products since they don't want the product to react with air. When these kinds of coatings react with air, they are going bad.


----------



## -Raven-

How do you like it Porta? For ~£13 you can't go wrong I guess! 

Have you tested it on waxes and sealants? Or on clean paint?


----------



## Alzak

Where You can get this product in UK ??


----------



## Porta

-Raven- said:


> How do you like it Porta? For ~£13 you can't go wrong I guess!
> 
> Have you tested it on waxes and sealants? Or on clean paint?


Sorry for my late reply  I have just used is over coatings as a "touch up". And I must say it adds bling to the paint but also very good hydrophobic abilites. I applied it on my mother in laws car, who wears OC, before christmas and it's my test mule.


----------



## great gonzo

Would this be similar to Exo then??


----------



## Porta

great gonzo said:


> Would this be similar to Exo then??


Not tried Exo, but all I know is that Polymer net shield is made as a topper for Sonax coatings and I am sure that it would stand for it self for the six months they are claiming. Heck, even their QD is very durable against chemicals so PNS should, since they are sharing technology, last a very long time.


----------



## stangalang

If it's in an aerosol it won't be £13 when it hits our shores, of that much I can guarantee.


----------



## Porta

stangalang said:


> If it's in an aerosol it won't be £13 when it hits our shores, of that much I can guarantee.


£29 in Sweden.


----------



## stangalang

great gonzo said:


> Would this be similar to Exo then??


I doubt it as it suggests that it's polymer based. Completely different to the tech in exo


----------



## Porta

stangalang said:


> I doubt it as it suggests that it's polymer based. Completely different to the tech in exo


But I have heard/read that EXO is a little bit fragile againts chemicals and I think that PNS can handle some abuse, looking forward for a review later today.

EDIT

Even though it's called "polymer" PNS contains both organic and inorganic material.


----------



## stangalang

Porta said:


> But I have heard/read that EXO is a little bit fragile againts chemicals and I think that PNS can handle some abuse, looking forward for a review later today.


No I agree, it is. Sold as a 2 year crystal coating, which is an exaggeration. And it isn't god against certain chemicals. I was nearly saying this s nothing like exo in form. Used differently, different ingredients etc etc.

It looks very good though, and easy to use on you tube


----------



## Alzak

stangalang said:


> If it's in an aerosol it won't be £13 when it hits our shores, of that much I can guarantee.


You can get it now for £36 for two cans from Germany with shipping ...


----------



## stangalang

Alzak said:


> You can get it now for £36 for two cans from Germany with shipping ...


£18 a can. That's not bad! At least it's honest on it's expectations. I may give this a shot and split it with someone


----------



## AaronGTi

Videos on youtube look great, the nano paint coating looks decent too.
Quite like the way its applied.


----------



## stangalang

Alzak said:


> You can get it now for £36 for two cans from Germany with shipping ...


Can you link me albert. I will order some. 36 quid to my door sounds sweet dude


----------



## Alan W

stangalang said:


> £18 a can. That's not bad! At least it's honest on it's expectations. I may give this a shot and split it with someone


Sounds very interesting - I'll split with you Matt! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## evotuning

I made new topic with my review of PNS :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295968


----------



## Alzak

I will be ordering some later together with Xtreme brillant shine I emailed UK stockists to check if they have some stock of those products ...


----------



## Alan W

stangalang said:


> Cheers dude. Think me and Alan will go halves on this :thumb:


Good man, cheers Matt! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Porta

Sonax UK stockist http://www.saxon-brands.com/products-SONAX.php


----------



## AaronGTi

Alzak said:


> I will be ordering some later together with Xtreme brillant shine I emailed UK stockists to check if they have some stock of those products ...


The detailer is available on Amazon.
ASIN: B007O9CXHI


----------



## Alzak

AaronGTi said:


> The detailer is available on Amazon.
> ASIN: B007O9CXHI


Yeah but is £20 for bottle ... where for the same money You get two on ebay.de from the same seller who sell NetShield


----------



## AaronGTi

Alzak said:


> Yeah but is £20 for bottle ... where for the same money You get two on ebay.de from the same seller who sell NetShield


Aah ok no worries


----------



## Spoony

I like sonax in general. More than polish used to sell it in the uk


----------



## AaronGTi

Spoony said:


> I like sonax in general. More than polish used to sell it in the uk


They still do but only carry like 6 products lol


----------



## stangalang

Spoony said:


> I like sonax in general. More than polish used to sell it in the uk


It will be interesting to see if anyone of the uk "traders" takes this, as opposed to buying it privately on eBay or similar. Being pressurised it adds complications ordinarily


----------



## Alan W

Sonax Polymer Net Shield application video HERE! 

Looks good! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sydtoosic

i applied sonax yesterday and it's been raining all morning, so i took a pic of the beading. IMO it should be on the shelf with your detailing arsenal.

IMG_0496 by sydtoosic, on Flickr


----------



## TopSport+

looks good


----------



## millns84

That beading is crazy.

Has anyone tested the durability of this yet?


----------



## sydtoosic

TopSport+ said:


> looks good


thanx TopSport... i'm always looking for ways to protect this car while adding the bling factor. :thumb:



millns84 said:


> That beading is crazy.
> 
> Has anyone tested the durability of this yet?


 it's only been 36hrs in, i'll see how well it holds up after a month.


----------



## Alan W

millns84 said:


> Has anyone tested the durability of this yet?


Sonax only launched PNS late last year so it's early days yet for feedback on the durability.

However, retailers are quoting 6 months.

Alan W


----------



## Porta

And we have to remember that this was made to be used as a topper of their Glasscoat. But since I found their quick detailer to be durable, as we also have seen by the review on this forum, I would be surprised if the durability on NPS is bad.


----------



## Alan W

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Mine came today very very quick delivery excellent service :thumb:


2 Cans received today myself! :thumb:

I'll post one tomorrow Matt! 

Alan W


----------



## sydtoosic

2 weeks in... the car was rinsed but hasn't been washed yet.


IMG_0506 by sydtoosic, on Flickr


IMG_0505 by sydtoosic, on Flickr

IMO it's a good product... so far.


----------



## Alan W

The 'Big Up North Swap Meet' today has a can to play with! 

Alan W


----------



## Zein Shehab

I did a humble test with which i used the roof of a daily driver parked outdoors all the time. The roof was clayed and then wiped twice with Spies Hecker 7010.
It was divided into four parts with masking tape and applied the below
Front Driver = Polymer Netshield
Rear Driver = Swissvax Concorso
Front Passenger = C1.5 Silo Seal
Rear Passenger = Blackfire Midnight Sun

The Sonax was not very easy to apply, but easy enough once the pad is well primed. The easiest was Swissvax by far, and the best smelling by far.
I noticed that both of the above gave significant darkening with PNS being the most darkened panel.








All were left for 10 hours before it started raining.
PNS Side














C1.5 Side








and after a week of frequent rain the below show the dirt repellancy of PNS. It has the least spotting.







Excuse the low quality pictures, i thought i would share for once.


----------



## CraigQQ

Has anyone checked the MSDS on this yet? 

I wasn't able to find one on Sonax website or google, just to check PPE required and active ingredients as to how and what is safe to apply.


----------



## evotuning

MSDS of PNS is easily available on Sonax website, they provide MSDS in few languages of their every product. What are Your concerns regarding safety ?


----------



## CraigQQ

evotuning said:


> MSDS of PNS is easily available on Sonax website, they provide MSDS in few languages of their every product. What are Your concerns regarding safety ?


Do you have a link handy? I was unable to find it.

Concerns are the same as everyones should be for any new product that claims nano technology and/or inorganic and organic ingredients. What is the required PPE to apply it.
Aerosol and nano coatings require specific PPE to be safely applied, varying for each one.


----------



## CraigQQ

nevermind, went back to the sonax website and was able to find it this time (was looking at the product pages last time, not the specific safety pages :wall

Seems relatively risk free to apply, MSDS claims no PPE required, if in a well ventilated area.
I'd still recommend some form of mask (if it claims none required then a dust mask should be suitable but filter masks will filter out the solvents in the product) 
says no eyewear or gloves required, but could dry out skin with prolonged exposure

I'd recommend eyewear when spraying any chemicals, cleaners, protectants dressings anything.
and nitrile gloves to be worn when using any chemicals, cleaners, coatings, waxes ect. Having sensitive skin, even weak shampoo mixes will dry out my hands.


----------



## sydtoosic

2 weeks in and these pics are after a day and a half of rain...


P2230001 by sydtoosic, on Flickr


P2230005 by sydtoosic, on Flickr


P2230004 by sydtoosic, on Flickr


----------



## EspenL

Wow! That first pic is one of the best I've ever seen O_O


----------



## sydtoosic

i have 2 coats on her. let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## TopSport+

nice


----------



## Goodfella36

I got the chance to try some of this at the weekend and so far I like it a lot

blackfires crystal seal left side Sonax right side as you can see right side is dry after a short drive.










And a quick power wash video sorry about quality was done on my phone.


----------



## stangalang

There are no two ways about it, that's prettyfunkin impressive!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Goodfella36 said:


> I got the chance to try some of this at the weekend and so far I like it a lot


Yeah so do I, did the truck with it last week :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV

I wonder if durability will suffer due to temp of the panel and air.

But with results like that, worth buying a tin or two. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Very impressive


----------



## ronwash

Wow,thats is very very impressive


----------



## sydtoosic

the last pic is where the rain dried on part of the hood. not one water spot and very minimal dust/dirt. the car was driven on the highway in the rain. was expecting dirt on the hood from the cars in front of me while driving in the rain... i saw very little on the spot that dried... SPNS is a very good product IMO.


----------



## sydtoosic

Goodfella36 said:


> I got the chance to try some of this at the weekend and so far I like it a lot
> 
> blackfires crystal seal left side Sonax right side as you can see right side is dry after a short drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick power wash video sorry about quality was done on my phone.
> 
> Blackfire Crystal Seal Left side SONAX Polymer Net Shield Right side - YouTube


 looks like SPNS is the winner...:thumb:


----------



## evotuning

Told You


----------



## sistersvisions

Wow thats even more impressive then the QD... now to try and get hold of a can.:car:


----------



## NikonGuy

Can this product and the QD be used on glass? Has anybody tested?

Cheers


----------



## NikonGuy

I have just been told that Red Bull F1 apparently use the Extreme QD on there cars.

Not really surprising as they sponsor the team!


----------



## danwel

Can we buy this over in the UK yet?


----------



## NikonGuy

danwel said:


> Can we buy this over in the UK yet?


No, only ebay.de £28 delivered by DHL for two cans.


----------



## mattykhz

I have some.


----------



## evotuning

> I have just been told that Red Bull F1 apparently use the Extreme QD on there cars.


Oh God no...please, say that's not true....:lol:

Any source on this ?


----------



## evotuning

delete , double post


----------



## NikonGuy

evotuning said:


> Oh God no...please, say that's not true....:lol:
> 
> Any source on this ?


No it was verbal but makes sense as they sponsor the team, I am sure they would want RB to use there products!

Only thing I could find on the web was this:-

http://www.sonaxpress.com/News2/Sonax-appears-brilliantly-in-the-Formula-1

http://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/red-bull-racing-set-to-sparkle-with-sonax/


----------



## Alan W

NikonGuy said:


> No, only ebay.de £28 delivered by DHL for two cans.


I paid Euro 37.30 /£33 approx. for 2 cans delivered to the UK.

Alan W


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Alan W said:


> I paid Euro 37.30 /£33 approx. for 2 cans delivered to the UK.
> 
> Alan W


Yep thats how much I paid


----------



## NikonGuy

Alan W said:


> I paid Euro 37.30 /£33 approx. for 2 cans delivered to the UK.
> 
> Alan W


The chap did me a deal


----------



## Goodfella36

If anyone else is getting a can and wants to split one I would like one. :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

Goodfella36 said:


> If anyone else is getting a can and wants to split one I would like one. :thumb:


ive just ordered a pack of two if you want to go halfs..:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

so could you use the 'Sonax Birlliant Shine Detailer' to top this up?


----------



## Goodfella36

sistersvisions said:


> ive just ordered a pack of two if you want to go halfs..:thumb:


Yes please how much do you want me to send you pm me please I can see this being my go to over a ceramic coating as the sacrificial layer as the water behaviour is one of the best i have seen i just hope the durability is 3 months or over in real life :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Durability is said to be around 6 months Lee and the priority for PNS is to reduce water spotting/etching due to the hydrophobic performance.

Alan W


----------



## evotuning

sistersvisions said:


> so could you use the 'Sonax Birlliant Shine Detailer' to top this up?


No problem, they work fine with each other


----------



## Goodfella36

Alan W said:


> Durability is said to be around 6 months Lee and the priority for PNS is to reduce water spotting/etching due to the hydrophobic performance.
> 
> Alan W


I did see the 6 months but until I see it myself or someone on hear show's it with regular videos, washes I am always sceptical.

water spotting I will already agree with that half my bonnet has water spots half does not hydrophobic performance really is something to watch I would go as far to say better then exo but would need a 50/50 of that just to be sure i will stick some chemicals on it at weekend just to see its alkaline resistance

In fact you still got exo Alan can you do small test :thumb:

the only other one with performance like that is the 1k coating artdeshine thats very good as well


----------



## AaronGTi

Someone stop me buying this


----------



## Goodfella36

AaronGTi said:


> Someone stop me buying this


dont buy it wait for 3 months time see if it does last, you got the 1k anyway lol :thumb:

Regards
The Geek


----------



## AaronGTi

Im only having a laugh i got far too much stuff i dont need this.
Yes still have 1k 

Keep us updated though Lee eh :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

AaronGTi said:


> Im only having a laugh i got far too much stuff i dont need this.
> Yes still have 1k
> 
> Keep us updated though Lee eh :thumb:


I finally got some 1k how is yours doing.

Dont i got so much stuff to get rid of i can see a job lot going up soon


----------



## AaronGTi

Still going strong on that wing. Ill update hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## Davemm

Any further updates from people on this ?


----------



## danwel

What's the script with German ebay then? Do you need to create an account as usual to buy?


----------



## josadler

You can look it up on the UK ebay site and buy it in Germany with the same account


----------



## danwel

Thanks for that much appreciated


----------



## Goodfella36

Thought i would keep this updated with thoughts so far.

Well as you can see still like it was at start.






As the blackfires crystal had gone I put a new product coming to the market very soon on other side to give it bit of competition.






My thoughts on the sonax so far much less water spoting and keeping car cleaner if i can get 3-4 months from this then it might be my go to on top of a ceramic sealant as best of both worlds.


----------



## stangalang

What must your neighbours think


----------



## Goodfella36

stangalang said:


> What must your neighbours think


I was out on bmw day before doing the other sealants on the bmw the neighbours think im mad :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Nice videos Lee! 

Water behaviour and superb sheeting looks similar to Exo and your thoughts on using to top a coating are spot on in my opinion. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## stangalang

Goodfella36 said:


> I was out on bmw day before doing the other sealants on the bmw the neighbours think im mad :thumb:


Just let them use the sonax they will understand ha ha


----------



## Spoony

Almost tempted myself. What's in it, is it silica based?


----------



## stangalang

Spoony said:


> Almost tempted myself. What's in it, is it silica based?


It's says polymer stu. A mix of organic and inorganic ingredients I think is the wording


----------



## Spoony

Yeah I seen that but that doesn't help lol. Inorganic could be anything, I quite like to be sure what's in what I use is safe. Especially aerosols.


----------



## stangalang

Spoony said:


> Yeah I seen that but that doesn't help lol. Inorganic could be anything, I quite like to be sure what's in what I use is safe. Especially aerosols.


Oh then this is not for you. Unless you speak german, in which case could you translate precise application instructions also please


----------



## Davemm

Goodfella36 said:


> I was out on bmw day before doing the other sealants on the bmw the neighbours think im mad :thumb:


not to mention mine last weekend :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36

Davemm said:


> not to mention mine last weekend :lol:


Hahah dont in the last week I have applied dodo juice infintity, Sonax, CQUK, a new product, Opticoat, Reload to half a car C2v2 to other half plus 6 waxes, used washing up liquid on bmw to see if i could revive beading on the 9 sealants on there coming to end of that test i think.

Sonax

Directions for Use: - Before sealing, the paintwork ought to be clean and fundamentally 
dry. Rest traces of moisture are not a problem. 
- Spray a little of the product onto an Application sponge and distribute 
over the paintwork, working crosswise. Always treat part sections 
(e.g. quarter bonnet).

- Allow to flash off briefly, and then wipe over with a clean microfibre 
cloth and polish to a streak free finish.
- multiple coats CAN be used.
- Treat the next part section.

Please Note: 
- Do not apply onto warm surfaces, or allow product to dry on. 
- If the product does dry on, or should the colours appear to be 
uneven, spray on fresh product and repeat the application.

Chemical Classification: Aqueous polymer emulsion with silicones

Specific Data: Appearance: White fluid 
Density: 0.99 - 1.01 g/ml 
Viscosity: 15-20s (Ford cup 4mm)

This does carry an R65 warning on safty data sheet i was told so hallmful if swallowed though you dont want to be taking great snifs of it either but does not come out of the can like a vapour like EXO so no silica going down your lungs.


----------



## Goodfella36

Alan W said:


> Nice videos Lee!
> 
> Water behaviour and superb sheeting looks similar to Exo and your thoughts on using to top a coating are spot on in my opinion. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan the other product will be an interesting one to keep an eye on for me now will all come down to durability of them both and water spotting.

I think with what I have seen on other test on bmw then with these I have pretty made up my mind for next car only time I will try something next will be a true super hydrophobic or super hydrophilic coating comes to the market.


----------



## Goodfella36

stangalang said:


> Just let them use the sonax they will understand ha ha


Haha dont one of the neighbour was washing his motocorss bike there was me saying oh would you mind letting me put couple of products on it on went CQUK and te sonax on parts see they know im mad used to me now.


----------



## Alan W

stangalang said:


> Unless you speak german, in which case could you translate precise application instructions also please


I posted a Sonax application video in Post 31 HERE Matt. 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony

Thanks Lee, sounds interesting.

Does it actually contain silica or is this much safer? I daren't touch Exo as I think it's unsafe to turn that stuff in to vapour.


----------



## Davemm

Spoony said:


> Thanks Lee, sounds interesting.
> 
> Does it actually contain silica or is this much safer? I daren't touch Exo as I think it's unsafe to turn that stuff in to vapour.


This is almost like a spray liquid, have you used 3m glass cleaner in the foam can ? its almost the same as that.


----------



## Goodfella36

ok another update to previous video on this thread

Make sure video setting is set high





Sonax right side as can be seen has started to slow down but still performing very well will keep updating when car is washed.


----------



## cyanide69

CleanYourCar are now stocking the 210ml can of SONAX ProfiLine Polymer Net Shield for £14.95


----------



## CleanYourCar

Sonax Polymer net shield can be used stand alone or as a topper for their sealant and is part of the ProfiLine, it cures quite quickly but on well prepped paint its still very easy. Its only in an aerosol to stop it reacting with air. As has been mentioned it's like a liquid wax and applied by pad.










They also do an enthusiast version of this which gives it a much longer work time. Thats the Sonax Extreme Protect & Shine NPT I've only tried this breifly so will do some proper test over the next few weeks.










The one with maximum protection and I guess comparable to EXO is the Sonax Nano paint Protect. Thats the longest lasting of the sealants, using a inorganic silicate layer to give protection, hardness & durability and a organic fluorine/carbon layer to give the water repellancy.










Or from the Premium range the, there is the Sonax Premium Class Nano Coating

This is I'm led to belive the same formula as the Nano Paint protect but designed specifically for enthusiasts. The container is sealed with the applicator pad already applied. It comes with everything you need and the packaging is nice as well.


----------



## Alzak

cyanide69 said:


> CleanYourCar are now stocking the 210ml can of SONAX ProfiLine Polymer Net Shield for £14.95


Is still cheaper to get it from Germany and delivery takes just 2 days ...


----------



## Goodfella36

Alzak said:


> Is still cheaper to get it from Germany and delivery takes just 2 days ...


Have to say I will be supporting clean your car for the saving of a quid or two they have done well to get a good selection of the range in, few more bits I would like to see but I am sure they have made a good outlay on these so will support a British company after many have asked for a English company to get these products in stock I know I will be getting a few of the sonax range from them first will be sonax nano paint protect looks a interesting one to try.


----------



## PeteT

+1, lots of folk on here seem only too keen to moan about the state of the UK economy and how we should get out of Europe but for the sake of saving a couple of quid are happy to send their money to Germany!


----------



## danwel

Please stop posting pics from the Sonax range I'm trying not to buy any:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

All the Sonax stuff does look really interesting and right up my street. I had sort of settled on a make but this has now caused a few ripples so my buying might just start again. I have always liked there Gloss Shampoo though and first used it back in 2003 and it was far superior to anything else I thought. I will keep my eye on reports before parting with any cash though


----------



## Goodfella36

Shinyvec said:


> All the Sonax stuff does look really interesting and right up my street. I had sort of settled on a make but this has now caused a few ripples so my buying might just start again. I have always liked there Gloss Shampoo though and first used it back in 2003 and it was far superior to anything else I thought. I will keep my eye on reports before parting with any cash though


I don't think any range is perfect I can pick one or two items from most manufactures to give me a complete range of products that I know are the best in my eyes for there given job :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

What I mean is that I was pretty much settled with a brand but this new Sonax gear might just change that. Problem is I will have to buy it to see if I like it, which is the same as anything really. My arm is easily twisted and I love trying stuff, but I am trying very hard to be a good boy :lol:


----------



## Alzak

Goodfella36 said:


> Have to say I will be supporting clean your car for the saving of a quid or two they have done well to get a good selection of the range in, few more bits I would like to see but I am sure they have made a good outlay on these so will support a British company after many have asked for a English company to get these products in stock I know I will be getting a few of the sonax range from them first will be sonax nano paint protect looks a interesting one to try.





PeteT said:


> +1, lots of folk on here seem only too keen to moan about the state of the UK economy and how we should get out of Europe but for the sake of saving a couple of quid are happy to send their money to Germany!


If You can get something from Germany cheaper with shipping there must be something wrong with UK stockist... as £7.70 vs £14.95 is a bit rip off dont You think ?? nearly 100% profit margin ...

I would be happy to spend my money in CYC but as long as price is resonable.


----------



## Spoony

PeteT said:


> +1, lots of folk on here seem only too keen to moan about the state of the UK economy and how we should get out of Europe but for the sake of saving a couple of quid are happy to send their money to Germany!


I saved £28 ordering what I did from Germany, I've just double checked.


----------



## Shinyvec

Spoony said:


> I saved £28 ordering what I did from Germany, I've just double checked.


Have you tried any of it yet? and if so how do you find it and does it compare to anything else


----------



## Goodfella36

Shinyvec said:


> What I mean is that I was pretty much settled with a brand but this new Sonax gear might just change that. Problem is I will have to buy it to see if I like it, which is the same as anything really. My arm is easily twisted and I love trying stuff, but I am trying very hard to be a good boy :lol:


Oh I know that feeling I have been very good last few months spending been minimum but I am pretty close after 5 years to being completely happy with my range of products though I know there is a few special sealants coming out this year that might change my mind again lol you should try couple of the sonax range though just to see the beading.



Alzak said:


> If You can get something from Germany cheaper with shipping there must be something wrong with UK stockist... as £7.70 vs £14.95 is a bit rip off dont You think ?? nearly 100% profit margin ...
> 
> I would be happy to spend my money in CYC but as long as price is resonable.


Is a good saving did not think it would be that much if honest but I suppose have to think overheads VAT shipping but could say this about many detailing products in UK only got to look at autogeek to see massive price difference.


----------



## Spoony

Shinyvec said:


> Have you tried any of it yet? and if so how do you find it and does it compare to anything else


Just ordered today, I'll let you know


----------



## Alan W

Goodfella36 said:


> ............... I will be getting a few of the sonax range from them first will be sonax nano paint protect looks a interesting one to try.


The Nano Paint Protect looks very interesting and potentially one of the stars of the range.  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Davemm

Can see me having to make an order. 

But which shampoo to pick ?


----------



## Shinyvec

How does it stand against Gtechniq, like Exo or C2v3 as these are my top products


----------



## Davemm

I'd say the water behaviour is pretty close to Exo, application is easy to.


----------



## Shinyvec

Oh dear , here we go again


----------



## steveo3002

wierd how we can import from europe cheaper than buying from the uk


----------



## Alzak

Goodfella36 said:


> Is a good saving did not think it would be that much if honest but I suppose have to think overheads VAT shipping but could say this about many detailing products in UK only got to look at autogeek to see massive price difference.


When You order stuff from Germany You have to pay VAT as well ... I think is 19% so not much cheaper.


----------



## cyanide69

Alzak said:


> When You order stuff from Germany You have to pay VAT as well ... I think is 19% so not much cheaper.


Don't forget to add 11,99 € for shipping to the UK from the Geman website. :thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn

cyanide69 said:


> CleanYourCar are now stocking the 210ml can of SONAX ProfiLine Polymer Net Shield for £14.95


The German site is doing the 400ml can for about half that....


----------



## cyanide69

PerryGunn said:


> The German site is doing the 400ml can for about half that....


add £10.50 / 11,99 € delivery to the UK


----------



## wylie coyote

Anyone care to PM which German site they got it from.....want to check myself if it's worth it unless ordering a load..

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

cyanide69 said:


> add £10.50 / 11,99 € delivery to the UK


£4.95 shipping from CYC for a couple of cans.

I'll need to bite the bullet and go CYC as the German site cancelled the order for whatever reason even when in stock apparently.


----------



## danwel

Spoony said:


> £4.95 shipping from CYC for a couple of cans.
> 
> I'll need to bite the bullet and go CYC as the German site cancelled the order for whatever reason even when in stock apparently.


I had the same problem spoony


----------



## Spoony

They've left one item on it but its not something I'm fussed about getting so I emailed to have it totally cancelled. Just threw it it for the sake of it.


----------



## danwel

Spoony said:


> They've left one item on it but its not something I'm fussed about getting so I emailed to have it totally cancelled. Just threw it it for the sake of it.


Mine was just the polymer sealant but if I order again I might add 5l of QD but I really need to use some of my current stuff first


----------



## Alzak

cyanide69 said:


> Don't forget to add 11,99 € for shipping to the UK from the Geman website. :thumb:


I know I was one of the first ones to order from car spares web site ...



cyanide69 said:


> add £10.50 / 11,99 € delivery to the UK


My order was for few more cans than one so I saved £26 on exactly same order from CYC ...


----------



## tarbyonline

Spoony said:


> £4.95 shipping from CYC for a couple of cans.
> 
> I'll need to bite the bullet and go CYC as the German site cancelled the order for whatever reason even when in stock apparently.


Wonder if its due to it being aerosol and so not able to be shipped (air freight). Come up against this all the time in NI as RM won't carry aerosols over here meaning for example I have to buy small pump sprays of glasses cleaner instead of the much better value aerosol (american optical solution 30).


----------



## tarbyonline

Alzak said:


> If You can get something from Germany cheaper with shipping there must be something wrong with UK stockist... as £7.70 vs £14.95 is a bit rip off dont You think ?? nearly 100% profit margin ...
> 
> I would be happy to spend my money in CYC but as long as price is resonable.


Perhaps cyc have to pay more per unit in the first place from sonax due to the brand already being established in Germany and so selling stronger? Hopefully if the range is good and catches on then bulk discounts will come into play and hopefully be passed on to us. Mind you doesn't seem to be the case with the US stuff but then the shipping and import charges are likely to be more of a factor there than stuff traded within the EU. Regardless its good to see someone stocking the range in the UK, just a pity I probably won't get to try this product due to the shipping to NI. Unless I order it for delivery when I'm on holiday in england lol


----------



## CleanYourCar

Don't worry we aren't ripping anybody off. I actually thought we priced it too cheaply. They are definitely selling a 210ml can, not 400ml. Sonax don't do a 400ml can.

Also for the pricing, for us to get it in the UK we have to buy through the UK distributor and even then because most of the lines they do not sell we had to commit to many cases of each just to get it in. The whole inestment really was massive to get them into the UK but we thought was worth it as they have genuine quality throught the range. Some of the products we'd now recommend when people ask us for our recommendation as to whats the best... like the Quick Detailer, the Nano Glass Cleaner, wheel cleaner, shampoos etc. Really there isn't a product we tested that we didn't think deserved to be sold in the UK and are much better than many of the neiche products flooding the market.

I know this particular product keeps getting dragged up as too expensive and we are making a quick buck, but genuinely we aren't. I'm sure UK manufactured products in Germany are a bit more expensive than they are over here. By the time we've bought through the UK distributor, took a hit on the poor exchange rate, warehousing etc. etc. the price we think is fair.

At £14.95 for what it is and how well it works it's not bad value.

Anyway, here's another picture to wet the appetite :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

I for one am happy to pay 15 quid for a can of this after using it and testing ot for a while, just need to make up a small order to justify the postage cost.


----------



## tarbyonline

CleanYourCar said:


> Also for the pricing, for us to get it in the UK we have to buy through the UK distributor and even then because most of the lines they do not sell we had to commit to many cases of each just to get it in.


Actually I noticed yesterday that the UK distributor do not have many of the products you now stock on their website (including the product that is the subject of this thread) so well done! I know the products are very well regarded in Europe (always wondered why Einszett for example is carried by a few retailers but not Sonus) so I guess it was just a matter of someone committing to the line financially to bring it to the UK.

Is this only suitable over Sonax's own sealant or prep products or can it be applied over other products such as your existing LSP or prep? Definitely a couple of sonus lines in my next order!


----------



## CleanYourCar

It's just like any other sealant, the better the prep the easier to apply, buff off and more protection. The Sonax Paint prepare is great for giving it a wipe down prior to applying the sealant after polishing.

Tim


----------



## danwel

Just to chirp up in defence of CYC, not that they need it mind but I priced up some polymer net shield direct and they only do it per pallet which is just over 6 grand!!! So quite a substantial outlay on their behalf.


----------



## [email protected]

I paid about 24 us dollars with discount from detailer domain. I is real easy to apply I turn the applicator pad away from my face and squirt apply like a liquid then top of with brilliant shine detailer. Big beads.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

CleanYourCar said:


> Don't worry we aren't ripping anybody off. I actually thought we priced it too cheaply. They are definitely selling a 210ml can, not 400ml. Sonax don't do a 400ml can.
> 
> Also for the pricing, for us to get it in the UK we have to buy through the UK distributor and even then because most of the lines they do not sell we had to commit to many cases of each just to get it in. The whole inestment really was massive to get them into the UK but we thought was worth it as they have genuine quality throught the range. Some of the products we'd now recommend when people ask us for our recommendation as to whats the best... like the Quick Detailer, the Nano Glass Cleaner, wheel cleaner, shampoos etc. Really there isn't a product we tested that we didn't think deserved to be sold in the UK and are much better than many of the neiche products flooding the market.
> 
> I know this particular product keeps getting dragged up as too expensive and we are making a quick buck, but genuinely we aren't. I'm sure UK manufactured products in Germany are a bit more expensive than they are over here. By the time we've bought through the UK distributor, took a hit on the poor exchange rate, warehousing etc. etc. the price we think is fair.
> 
> At £14.95 for what it is and how well it works it's not bad value.


Very fair pricing, theres no need for explanations


----------



## Flakey

Nice thread, subscribing for reference.


----------

